# Gaming Headset gesucht!



## ChaoZ (24. März 2011)

Ich suche ein Gaming-Headset und habe nicht vor viel Geld dafür auszugeben. Ich will damit primär zocken - also gutes Mikro sollte dabei sein. Musik wird auch gehört, aber das meist über Boxen. Ich kenn mich nicht wirklich mit Audio aus - deswegen muss ich euch vertrauen. Mein Preislimit ist 40€!
Aus dem anderen Thread gecopyandpasted


----------



## s|n|s (24. März 2011)

AKG K530 + Ansteckmikro


----------



## Bier (24. März 2011)

Also wie vorhin schon gesagt: Besser ist ein Kopfhörer+Ansteckmikro.
Meine Empfehlung wäre z.B. der AKG K 530 + Ansteckmikro.
Liegt aber mit ~60€ über deinem Budget.
Ich würde dir aber ans Herz legen, noch mal ein wenig zu Sparen und am Ende deutlich mehr Spaß zu haben
Hast du eine Soundkarte?


----------



## iceman650 (24. März 2011)

Ich empfehle dir (wie so ziemlich jedem anderen, der ein Headset möchte) einen Kopfhörer plus ein Ansteckmikrofon zu kaufen, da Headsets generell extrem überteuert sind (oft das doppelte, oft auch das 1,5-Fache des Preises eines vergleichbaren Kopfhörers).
Als Mikrofon google am besten mal nach Zalman ZM-MIC1 oder einfach nach "Ansteckmikro". Die geben sich nicht viel. Solch ein Mikrofon kannst du dann am Kopfhörerkabel befestigen.


Kopfhörer (25€)


Mfg, ice

€dit: Oder die Version von "Bier", auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## sipsap (24. März 2011)

also da er musik über boxen hört und es primär zum zocken haben will, wär für so ein gamingteil vllt nicht verkehrt.
vorallem wen erorten will. da wirds dann unter 100€ gesamt nichts. 
und für manch einem ist das gefrickel mit dem ansteckmic nichts.

ihr müsst schon immer gucken was die leute im seziellen wollen und nich einfach immer die selbe beratung raus kloppen.

preislimit ist preislimit. wenn man lang genug spart kann man sich auch nen beyerdynamics t1 + akg mic + entsprechender soka leisten, aber bracuchen und wollen tut es nicht jeder.

mfg


----------



## iceman650 (24. März 2011)

Sag mir doch bitte einmal, warum ein Hifi-Kopfhörer schlechter sein sollte zum Zocken als ein Headset...
Und orten kann man auch mit Stereo. Wenn man dann unbedingt Dolby Headphone noch möchte, kauft man sich nachträglich eine Asus Xonar DG oder ähnlich. 
Und stimmt, für Leute, die für viel Geld wenig Gegenwert wollen (was bei 40€ Budget eher selten ist) ist ein Headset tatsächlich besser...


Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (24. März 2011)

Also mit nem KH + Ansteckmikro für 40€ hast du ne bessere Ortung als mit nem HS für 40€; und einen weitaus besseren Klang.
Und das mit dem für unter 100€ wirds nichts mit dem orten ist auch Schwachsinn.
Warum was schlechtes kaufen, wenn es für das gleiche Geld auch was besseres gibt??


----------



## s|n|s (24. März 2011)

ansteckmikro 

pc 151 kostet 55€ zB über die amazonen, gibts auch im elektromarkt

darunter würde ich nicht gehen.
Vollohr: Steelseries 5H v2 55€

wenn es wirklich nicht teurer werden soll als 40€, dann SteelSeries 4H:  35€


----------



## sipsap (24. März 2011)

mit den 100€ meinte ich mic+kh+soka.

und für 40€ ist die ortung bei nem hs besser. aber das ist persönliche erfahrung und meinung. und der sound ist für reines zocken iO.
für musik sind die hs unbrauchbar. aber das ist ja wohl klar.

und deshalb miente ich: mMn bekommt er fürs reine zocken nicht was besseres fürs gleiche geld.


----------



## iceman650 (24. März 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> ansteckmikro
> 
> pc 151 kostet 55€ zB über die amazonen, gibts auch im elektromarkt


Hast du schon einmal einen der angesprochenen Kopfhörer gehört bzw gegen dein PC151 verglichen?

Und außerdem: Was bitte in aller Welt ist an einem Ansteckmikro so lustig?
Also ich finde das garnicht lustig, ich finde es höchstens lustig, wenn jemand seine ach so tollen Headsets für im Vergleich einen Haufen Geld kauft...



			
				sipsap schrieb:
			
		

> und für 40€ ist die ortung bei nem hs besser.


Dann erkläre bitte mal warum... 


Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (24. März 2011)

> mit den 100€ meinte ich mic+kh+soka.


Auch ohne SK ist die Ortung besser als mit nem HS.


> und für 40€ ist die ortung bei nem hs besser. aber das ist persönliche erfahrung und meinung.


Okay dann begründe deine Meinung bitte auch. Welches HS hast du gegen welchen KH gehört?


> und der sound ist für reines zocken iO.


Mag sein, dass er für manche Leute iO ist, aber wie gesagt: warum für das gleiche Geld was schlechteres Kaufen, wenn es was besseres gibt??


----------



## sipsap (24. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass er für manche Leute iO ist, aber wie gesagt: warum für das gleiche Geld was schlechteres Kaufen, wenn es was besseres gibt??


 
weil es sich mMn genau andersherum verhält. ich wiederhole mich mal nicht wieso n hs in *dieser* preisregion besser ist fürs gleiche geld.
ich gebe euch doch völlig recht, dass ab nem gewissen preis es murks ist n gamer-hs zu kaufen. aber dafür muss ja auch der dann alternativ verwendete kh ne gewisse qualität besitzen,
um auch ohne soka ne gute ortung hinzubekommen. für 30€ ist das mMn nicht gegeben.

zu deiner anderen frage: kave vs sony mdr-v300 vs akg k518dj vs akg k 242 hd.

und ert der 242 hatte wirklich ne ortung. mit soka dann sowieso wesentlich besser.


----------



## iceman650 (24. März 2011)

sipsap schrieb:
			
		

> aber dafür muss ja auch der dann alternativ verwendete kh ne gewisse qualität besitzen,


Darum habe ich ja den Superlux empfohlen. Lies dazu mal hier: LINK
Lies dort mal 2-3 Seiten, das Ding zaubert nicht, ist aber für das Geld absolut ok.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (24. März 2011)

Der AKG K518DJ ist ja auch nicht zum Musik hören oder zocken gedacht.
Und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das Kave besser ist als der AKG 242 HD, aber okay wenn du das so siehst.

Naja ich bleib bei meine Meinung, dass KH immer HS in der gleichen Preisklasse überlegen sind.


----------



## sipsap (24. März 2011)

über den bin ich bei thoman auch schon mal gestoßen. vorallem weil er so dreist an akg erinnert. gehört allerdings hab ich ihn noch nicht.

mich hat wie gesagt aber kein stereokh in sachen ortung ohne soka überzeugen können.

und ein soka+kh+mic setup würde sein budget überschreiten

aber mal abwarten was te sagt.

edit: @ bier in sachen ortung. nicht sound. und er ist wohl besser zum zocken geeignet als n akg k 530. zum zocken brauch es BASS ^^

aber wie gesagt alles mein persönlicher geschmack

und kh sind immer zum musik hören gedacht! kein dj nimmt nen k 518 zum auflegen.


----------



## Lee (24. März 2011)

> Der AKG K518DJ ist ja auch nicht zum Musik hören oder zocken gedacht.


Klingt aber trotzdem Klasse bei Musik, wenn auch etwas zu viel Bass für mich 

@Topic
Wenn du wirklich auf ein Headset bestehst und dich nicht überzeugen lassen möchtest die Vorgeschlagenen KH+Mic Kombinationen zu nehmen, das Creative Fatality ist für 30€ recht passabel. Klingt nicht all zu schrecklich, ist recht bequem und das mic ist auch ok. Erwarte aber nichts besonderes.


----------



## ChaoZ (24. März 2011)

Was soll ich schon groß sagen? Ich hab 0 Ahnung von Sound. Ich muss da auf eure Meinung vertrauen 
Ich hab mich auf überhaupt nix festgelegt, ob Headset oder nicht ist mir schnuppe - hauptsache ich kann damit zocken was halt mehr oder weniger guten Sound und ein Mikro erfordert. ^^


----------



## sipsap (24. März 2011)

spielst du shooter und willst wissen wo der gegener sitzt? das meinen wir mit ortung.

wen du keine shooter spielst, ist das nicht so wichtig. dann auf jeden fall nen kh + mikro


----------



## ChaoZ (24. März 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> spielst du shooter und willst wissen wo der gegener sitzt? das meinen wir mit ortung.
> 
> wen du keine shooter spielst, ist das nicht so wichtig. dann auf jeden fall nen kh + mikro


 Hauptsächlich Shooter und ja, wär toll


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (24. März 2011)

also ich habe mir vor paar tagen dan k 530 gekauft und ich kann dir nur sagen. Dieses Ding stellt mein altest Fatal1ty weit in den schatten. Du hörst jeden Gegner, der hinter der nächsten mauer sitzt. Zum beispiel hörst du richtig den ton vom Nachladen vom gegner. Da springste raus aus der deckung. Gegner läd noch nach und bam.

und wenn du nicht so viel ausgeben möchtest dann würde ich dir auch das Superlux empfehlen. Ansteckmikro kommt erst noch bei mir. Bis ich es mir kaufe dient mein altes headset (kleines bügel headset) um den hals gehangen für skype und ts.

mfg alex

PS: glaubt ihr dass nen GAMER THX BLUB BLUB DAS MUSS MAN HABEN headset besser ist als ein reiner KH der eine viel bessere Qualität liefert aber EIGENTLICH nicht zum Zoc ken gedacht ist ?? Also ich denke auch wenn der KH nicht EXTRA zum Zocken gedacht ist immernoch besser ist. So ein Gamer headset wie ich eins vor meinem k 530 hatte konnte keineswegs so genau jedes klicken und klacken vom Nachladen wiedergeben wie mein k 530

EDIT: Der k 530 klingt auch mit onboard sound richtig gut. Aber wie jemand in meinem Thema sagte: Die Soundkarte ist wie die Kirsche auf der Sahnetorte.  KA wie man Zitiert


----------



## sipsap (24. März 2011)

hast du ihn jetzt an ner soka(plus dolby headphone etc)? wenn ja glaub ich dir das mit der ortung. aber an onboard konnte wie gesagt mich in sachen ortung n reiner kh nicht überzeugen. obwohl der k 530 mit 60€ ja auch schon das doppelte budget darstellt.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (24. März 2011)

benutze onboard aber ich bin es gewohnt nen schechte kh zu spielen.

aber wenn ich an der wand steh und im rechen ohr klackerts dann weis ich rechts hinter der wand. Bin  da sehr geübt. Schwer wird erst obs vor oder hinter dir ist. aber du bist ja die ganze zeit in bewegung. Bald kommt meine neue sk dann kann ich nochmal testen. Aber ich sage es so in sachen ortung ist schon bestimmt noch mehr drin. 

mfg alex


----------



## Madz (24. März 2011)

> Klingt nicht all zu schrecklich, ist recht bequem und das mic ist auch ok. Erwarte aber nichts besonderes.


Also das 1337 Pr0lamo0r H43ds3t klingt so dumpf, als ob man sich Watte in die Ohren gesteckt hätte oder unter einer Käseglocke sitzt.

@ Hubi

Der Sahnetortenspruch kam glaube ich von mir. 

@ Topic:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/145245-gute-soundkarte-zum-daddeln.html#post2794107

Nur meien bescheidene Meinung zu jedwedem PC Audio.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (25. März 2011)

ich bin selber vor kurzem von einem hochgelobten USB 5.1 headset auf die Kombination *AKG530, Asus Xonar DS + Steel Series Micro* umgestiegen. was mich wirklich überrascht hat, ich höre die gegner jetzt deutlich besser als mit dem teuren 5.1 headset. auch sonst habe ich z.B. in battlefield BC2 jetzt das gefühl, mittendrin zu sein. 

also auch von mir die empfehlung etwas zu sparen oder bei ebay die augen offen zu halten. ich hab die KH beispielsweise für 30€ bekommen, die waren wie neu (laut VK 1x benutzt) ... muss man glück haben!


----------



## Razer83 (25. März 2011)

Dann werd ich das mal versuchen beim nächsten headset Kauf


----------



## ponygsi (25. März 2011)

meine empfehlung geht ganz klar zu speedlink medusa 5.1 für 50€

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Headsets - kabelgebunden - Speedlink Medusa NX USB 5.1 Surround Headset

und das bekommste fast überall

mfg


----------



## Madz (25. März 2011)

@ponygsi

Hört sich jetzt hart an, aber mit behalte solche Empfehlungen bitte in Zukunft für dich! So einen Schrott sollte niemand kaufen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. März 2011)

> Hört sich jetzt hart an, aber mit behalte solche Empfehlungen bitte in Zukunft für dich! So einen Schrott sollte niemand kaufen.



Ähm, auch wenn seine Empfehlung nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei ist haben wir hier eine freie Meinungsäußerung und du auf keinen Fall das Recht ihm den Mund zu verbieten.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Leute kommt mal wieder runter... 

@ TE 

Kommt für dich ein Kopfhörer mit seperaten Mikro in Frage?
Oder willst du ein normales PC-Headset haben?

Bis diese Fragen nicht geklärt sind, gibt es keinen Grund sich hier den Schädel einzuschlagen!


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (25. März 2011)

> Ich hab mich auf überhaupt nix festgelegt, ob Headset oder nicht ist mir schnuppe - hauptsache ich kann damit zocken was halt mehr oder weniger guten Sound und ein Mikro erfordert. ^^



also so wie es aussieht käme für den TE auch eine kombi in frage die besser ist als ein normales headset.

mfg alex


----------



## ChaoZ (25. März 2011)

Yep genau, sehe nicht warum ich jetzt das eine dem anderen vorziehen sollte
@Vorschläge: Danke! Werd ich mir alle mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Lee (25. März 2011)

> Also das 1337 Pr0lamo0r H43ds3t klingt so dumpf, als ob man sich Watte in die Ohren gesteckt hätte oder unter einer Käseglocke sitzt.


Das mag stimmen, wenn man es mit einem K701 vergleicht. Wenn man aber den Preis von 30€ bedenkt kling es nicht wie eine beschallte Käseglocke. 
Sicher ist es wahrscheinlich schlechter als ein gleichteurer "Hi-Fi" KH (die in dieser Preisklasse übrigens auch nur sehr dürftig sind), aber es ist nicht so unerträglich wie von dir dargestellt. Wenn man also keine Lust auf ein Ansteckmikro gewusel hat, kann man meiner Meinung nach ruhig zu so etwas greifen. Man darf halt nur nicht zu viel klanglich erwarten. In höheren Preisklassen ist der Leistungsunterschied Headset<-->HiFi KH natürlich deutlich größer, da würde ich dann auch nicht mehr zu einem Headset greifen.

In diesem Fall ist es allerdings sowieso egal, da der TE sich bereits offen gegenüber eine Ansteckmikro-KH Kombination gezeigt hat.


----------



## Sanger (25. März 2011)

Logitech G35


----------



## Bier (25. März 2011)

Sanger schrieb:


> Logitech G35


 
Absoluter Schrott!

Und das nächste mal vllt auch mit Begründung empfehlen.


----------



## sipsap (25. März 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Das mag stimmen, wenn man es mit einem K701 vergleicht. Wenn man aber den Preis von 30€ bedenkt kling es nicht wie eine beschallte Käseglocke.
> Sicher ist es wahrscheinlich schlechter als ein gleichteurer "Hi-Fi" KH (die in dieser Preisklasse übrigens auch nur sehr dürftig sind), aber es ist nicht so unerträglich wie von dir dargestellt. Wenn man also keine Lust auf ein Ansteckmikro gewusel hat, kann man meiner Meinung nach ruhig zu so etwas greifen. Man darf halt nur nicht zu viel klanglich erwarten. In höheren Preisklassen ist der Leistungsunterschied Headset<-->HiFi KH natürlich deutlich größer, da würde ich dann auch nicht mehr zu einem Headset greifen.
> 
> In diesem Fall ist es allerdings sowieso egal, da der TE sich bereits offen gegenüber eine Ansteckmikro-KH Kombination gezeigt hat.


 
danke lee! genau das hab ich versucht die ganze zeit zu sagen.

wenn er natürlich noch ein bisschen mehr geld ausgeben bzw. sparen will ist die kh+ansteckmicro und eventuell soka (kann man ja auch später noch dazu kaufen) zu empfehlen.

edit: und auch ganz herzlichen dank an afi!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. März 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Das mag stimmen, wenn man es mit einem K701 vergleicht. Wenn man aber den Preis von 30€ bedenkt kling es nicht wie eine beschallte Käseglocke.
> Sicher ist es wahrscheinlich schlechter als ein gleichteurer "Hi-Fi" KH (die in dieser Preisklasse übrigens auch nur sehr dürftig sind), aber es ist nicht so unerträglich wie von dir dargestellt. Wenn man also keine Lust auf ein Ansteckmikro gewusel hat, kann man meiner Meinung nach ruhig zu so etwas greifen. Man darf halt nur nicht zu viel klanglich erwarten. In höheren Preisklassen ist der Leistungsunterschied Headset<-->HiFi KH natürlich deutlich größer, da würde ich dann auch nicht mehr zu einem Headset greifen.
> 
> In diesem Fall ist es allerdings sowieso egal, da der TE sich bereits offen gegenüber eine Ansteckmikro-KH Kombination gezeigt hat.


 
Danke für das Statement.
Ein Creative Fatal1ty Headset ist für den Preis von 30€ garnicht mal so schlecht wie hier behauptet wird. Es ist im Bass ziemlich drückend und der Hochton ist nicht besonders hcoh auflösend. Aber in dieser Preisklasse ist das auch bei Kopfhörern nicht großartig anders.

Hier wird mir für meinen Geschmack in letzter Zeit viel zu unreflektiert "beraten". Es wird immer nur das gleiche empfohlen, man könnte meinen hinter manchem Nutzer steckt ein Werbe-Bot der immer nur das gleiche ausspuckt. Wenn das Preislimit nunmal bei 40€ liegt ist es völlig daneben dem TE einen 60€-Kopfhörer zu empfehlen bei dem dann nochmal 10€ für ein Ansteck-Mikro fällig werden. Da hat man das Budget dann glatt mal verdoppelt.
Sicher kann man solche Empfehlungen mal als Alternative zum Nachdenken in den Raum werfen, aber das Problem ist, das hier eben keine Alternativen, die im Budget liegen, angeboten werden. Es wird immer nur die Standardempfehlung K530+Ansteck-Mic+Soka rausgehauen, auch wenn sie das Budget um den Faktor 2 sprengt. 

Der hier schon angesprochene Superlux HD-681 würde da schon eher ins Budget passen, klingt dann aber auch wieder nicht unbedingt besser als ein Creative Fatal1ty Headset. Der Superlux hat Verbiegungen im EQ mindestens genauso nötig.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (25. März 2011)

warum empfiehlt hier einer ein g35 ??
1. das liegt ganz und gar nicht im budget
2. Um das geld solltes man sich auf jedenfal eine combo aus kh+ mikro und soka kaufen
3. ka mir fällt nix mwehr ein

mfg alex
PS: ich hatte vor meinem k 530 das fatal1ty professional gaming headset mk 1 glaube ich. Das mit dem bass stimmt das er recht drückend ist. Aber ich hatte so das gefühl dass nach ca 1 jahre nicht mehr viel bass rüb erkam. Am anfang als ich es hatte hats mir den kopf zerschüttlt aber so nach 1 jahr war da nichtmehr so viel von da. Nur was mich bei dem headset stört ist, dass die halterungen für die Ohrmuscheln so bissle Sollbruchstelle sind. Meins war genau an dieser stelle 3 mal kaputt gegangen bis mir der MM endlich mal ne gutschrift gab.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Also wird's wohl das Superlux HD-681... kann mir jemand einen Link zu einem guten Mikro geben?


----------



## iceman650 (29. März 2011)

Speedlink Spes Clipon
Zalman ZM-MIC1
Steelseries Siberia Microphone

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (29. März 2011)

Welches du von denen nimmst ist egal, die nehmen sich nichts


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Ich hätte schon gerne das Mikro vor'm Mund...
Was ist mit dem Steelseries Siberia V2?


----------



## Madz (29. März 2011)

Headsets sind generell nicht empfehlenswert. Dazu möchte ich mal einen meiner älteren Posts zitieren:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/145245-gute-soundkarte-zum-daddeln.html#post2794107


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Hmm okay, also KH mit Mikro, das ist schon okay... nur bin ich nicht ganz sicher welche Kopfhörer. Momentan tendiere ich ja zu den Superlux.


----------



## Madz (29. März 2011)

Also ich empfehle immer wieder gerne den AKG K530.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Scheint auch ein sehr gutes Teil zu sein, nur weiß ich nicht ob mir der Sound beim zocken so viel Wert ist. Bis Ostern hat's noch Zeit, vielleicht entscheide ich mich doch dafür.


----------



## Madz (29. März 2011)

Glaub mir, du wirst damit ganz neue Sphären des Spielerlebnisses erleben.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub mir, du wirst damit ganz neue Sphären des Spielerlebnisses erleben.



Wenn ich bis Ostern genug Geld hab ja


----------



## ChaoZ (4. April 2011)

Okay, meine Wahl ist gefallen: Es wird das AKG K530 + SteelSeries Ansteckmikro. Ich danke nochmal allen, und werde in höchstens 3 Wochen von meinen Erfahrungen als "Soundnoob" berichten.


----------



## ChaoZ (25. April 2011)

Hmm ich weiß nicht welches Mikro ich kaufen soll :/
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Speed-Link Spes Clip-On Mikrofone: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Low (25. April 2011)

Warte bis Leute hier Posten die eins von denen hat und geh mit denen Skype um zuhören wie sich die anhören


----------



## PEG96 (25. April 2011)

Die nehmen sich nichts, Kauf dir das billigste oder das was dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## Madz (5. Mai 2011)

Na, hast du es schon gekauft?


----------



## ChaoZ (5. Mai 2011)

Nein, mein Vater muss ab dann arbeiten, wenn ich von der Schule komme, zur Zeit. Hoffe das wir das am Montag endlich, endlich hinbekommen...


----------



## Glokta (5. Mai 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand bitte erklären was am Medusa NX 5.1 so schlecht sein soll? Immerhin hat die PCGH es sehr empfohlen und ihm ne sehr gute Wertung verpasst. Bin gerade dabei mir nen neues Komplettsystem zusammenzustellen und hatte eigentlich vor mir das HS zu kaufen. Mir ist der Surround Sound sehr wichtig. Der AKG K 530 ist doch nur ein Stereokopfhörer, oder? Könnt ihr das trotzdem zum Filme anschauen und spielen empfehlen? Bin für Vorschläge offen ;D


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

Glokta schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand bitte erklären was am Medusa NX 5.1 so schlecht sein soll? Bin gerade dabei mir nen neues Komplettsystem zusammenzustellen und hatte eigentlich vor mir das HS zu kaufen.
> Mir ist der Surround Sound sehr wichtig. Der AKG K 530 ist doch nur ein Stereokopfhörer, oder? Könnt ihr das trotzdem zum Filme anschauen und spielen empfehlen? Bin für Vorschläge offen ;D


 
Ich hatte das Medusa bis vor kurzem hab mir allerdings auch das AKG K530 gekauft...welches im Klang wesentlich detailreicher klingt und auch besser ausflöst. Das Headset klingt ziemlich neutral, sodass höhen nicht zu hoch und tiefen nicht unsauber und zu "stark" wiedergegeben werden. Eines sei hier gesagt, was völliger Blödsinn ist...hier wird immer wieder beschrieben dass das AKG mit Virtualsurround eine wesentlich bessere Ortung aufweist...was hier immer wieder von Hobbyphysikern erzählt wird, allerdings entspricht das definitiv nicht der Wahrheit. Ein Medusa 5.1 welches ich auch bis vor kurzem besaß ist von der Ortung wesentlich besser als es das AKG jemals könnte auch wenn die Ortung bei dem AKG im Vergleich eine super Ortung besitzt dafür das es ein Stereo-Kopfhörer ist. Ich schreib das jetzt gerade das erste mal obwohl ich mich mittlerweile fast voll und ganz aus dem Soundbereich zurückhalte weil einfach viele selbsternannte Profis meinen sie hätten Ahnung aber nunja das nur am rande.
Ich hab eine Ausbildung im Hifi-Bereich sowie bin ich IT-Systemkaufmann das auch nur am rande...meine Kollegen haben mir alle vom Medusa abgeraten aufgrund das es so häufig kaputt geht...und nunja die neuen Modelle sterben haufenweise...meins war in einem Jahr 3 mal Defekt sodass ich das Geld wiederbekam und zum AKG griff...welches in sogut wie allen Belangen besser klingt wenn man die Ortung mal beiseite lässt. Also auch von mir eine klare Empfehlung.

PS: Ich nutze das Zalman Mic...alle im Skype oder TS verstehen mich prima...also für den Preis kann man nichts falsch machen...bei mir klebt es untern meinem Tisch damit es nicht am Shirt rauscht z.B...klappt bestens.


----------



## Glokta (5. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Medusa bis vor kurzem hab mir allerdings auch das AKG K530 gekauft...welches im Klang wesentlich detailreicher klingt und auch besser ausflöst. Das Headset klingt ziemlich neutral, sodass höhen nicht zu hoch und tiefen nicht unsauber und zu "stark" wiedergegeben werden. Eines sei hier gesagt, was völliger Blödsinn ist...hier wird immer wieder beschrieben dass das AKG mit Virtualsurround eine wesentlich bessere Ortung aufweist...was hier immer wieder von Hobbyphysikern erzählt wird, allerdings entspricht das definitiv nicht der Wahrheit. Ein Medusa 5.1 welches ich auch bis vor kurzem besaß ist von der Ortung wesentlich besser als es das AKG jemals könnte auch wenn die Ortung bei dem AKG im Vergleich eine super Ortung besitzt dafür das es ein Stereo-Kopfhörer ist. Ich schreib das jetzt gerade das erste mal obwohl ich mich mittlerweile fast voll und ganz aus dem Soundbereich zurückhalte weil einfach viele selbsternannte Profis meinen sie hätten Ahnung aber nunja das nur am rande.
> Ich hab eine Ausbildung im Hifi-Bereich sowie bin ich IT-Systemkaufmann das auch nur am rande...meine Kollegen haben mir alle vom Medusa abgeraten aufgrund das es so häufig kaputt geht...und nunja die neuen Modelle sterben haufenweise...meins war in einem Jahr 3 mal Defekt sodass ich das Geld wiederbekam und zum AKG griff...welches in sogut wie allen Belangen besser klingt wenn man die Ortung mal beiseite lässt. Also auch von mir eine klare Empfehlung.
> 
> PS: Ich nutze das Zalman Mic...alle im Skype oder TS verstehen mich prima...also für den Preis kann man nichts falsch machen...bei mir klebt es untern meinem Tisch damit es nicht am Shirt rauscht z.B...klappt bestens.



Erst mal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort 

Klingt ja eigentlich ganz gut, was du über das AKG sagst. Ich brauch nen KF / HS was ich für alles benutzen kann: Filme, Zocken, Musik hören, etc. Ich bin jetzt nicht audiophil und ich will auch nicht zu viel Geld investieren (max. 50-60 Euro), aber momentan bin ich ziemlich verwöhnt was Sound angeht. Zur zeit kann ich noch ein 5.1 System von Canton nutzen, was wirklich super ist. Kannst du das AKG auch von dem Standpunkt empfehlen, oder würdest du mir eher was anderes vorschlagen?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

Also in dem Preisbereich passt das AKG schon ganz gut wie ich finde...bin sehr zufrieden damit nur das halt von der Ortung her das ein oder andere 5.1 Headset präziser ist. Es ist allerdings so das in vielen Belangen das AKG einfach die Nase vorne hat und daher die bessere Alternative darstellt, vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie oft z.B das Medusa kaputt geht. Ich habe den Kopfhörer mehrere Stunden getestet Film, TV, Musik, Mp3, Audio CD und natürlich Spiele und es spielt in seiner Preisklasse echt ganz oben mit. Also schon eine Empfehlung.


----------



## Glokta (5. Mai 2011)

Gut, dann wird es wohl das AKG werden. Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## PEG96 (5. Mai 2011)

Der Akg hat eine wesentlich bessere Ortung, da das keine Hobbyphysik ist, sondern einfach die Wahrheit.
Es kann ja auch sein, dass du dir das eingebildet hasst, vonwegen übler 5.1 sourroundklang usw.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Der Akg hat eine wesentlich bessere Ortung, da das keine Hobbyphysik ist, sondern einfach die Wahrheit.
> Es kann ja auch sein, dass du dir das eingebildet hasst, vonwegen übler 5.1 sourroundklang usw.


 
Du stellst hier nur die These auf aber woher nimmst du deine Erkenntnisse??? Etwa aus deinem Gehör??? Aha...oder aus Tests??? Welchen Test??? Das mit der Ortung ist hier im Forum einfach aufgetaucht und wurde weiter seit Monaten so behandelt als wäre es stimmen. User die niemals ein 5.1 Headset hatten kauften sich aufgrund Empfehlungen ein durchaus sehr gutes AKG Kopfhörer...im Anschluss behaupteten dann einige ohne jemals vorher ein 5.1 Headset gehört zu haben das die Ortung besser sei...ich habe gleich mehrere User und Threads zu Hand um das zu belegen. Und einige 5.1 Headsets wurden von spezialisten gefertigt die ihr Leben nichts anderes gemacht haben und sich mit physikalischen Gesetzen auskennen. Das kann ich belegen...es kann doch aber sein das rein zufällig du gedacht hast boahhh tolle Ortung bei dem AKG oder dem Sennheiser. Du unterschätzt mich, kennst mich nicht, ich habe eine Ausbildung genossen die sich so mancher wünscht, habe mit Soundequipment gearbeitet, gehört und benutzt was andere nichtmal im Traum sehen würden also bitte beweise doch deine These ganz einfach.


----------



## Glokta (5. Mai 2011)

Bevor ihr euch gegenseitig umbringt hätte ich noch mal ne Frage: Ich hab mir gerade den Bericht hier durchgelesen -> Erfahrungsbericht AKG K530, ASUS Xonar DX, Zalman ZM-MIC1 - ForumBase 
So ganz perfekt scheint das mit den Einstellungen ja nicht zu sein, oder? Kann mal bitte jemand was aus eigener Erfahrung dazu sagen?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

Da steht es ja ähnlich mit dem Surround...was meinst du mit welcher Erfahrung??? Was möchtest du genau wissen.


----------



## Glokta (5. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Da steht es ja ähnlich mit dem Surround...was meinst du mit welcher Erfahrung??? Was möchtest du genau wissen.


 
Naja, der Testbericht schildert ja, dass es sehr umständlich ist den Sound jedes mal optimal einzustellen. Kannst du das bestätigen? Oder i.jemand anders hier?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

Glokta schrieb:


> Naja, der Testbericht schildert ja, dass es sehr umständlich ist die den Sound jedes mal optimal einzustellen. Kannst du das bestätigen? Oder i.jemand anders hier?


 
Bei mir ging es ganz einfach, allerdings kenne ich mich mit meiner Soundkarte schon sehr gut aus...es musste demnach nicht viel geändert werden...und ist einmal alles eingestellt so bleibt es ja im Profil gespeichert. Aber wir helfen dir alle sehr gerne.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Mai 2011)

> Du stellst hier nur die These auf aber woher nimmst du deine  Erkenntnisse??? Etwa aus deinem Gehör??? Aha...oder aus Tests??? Welchen  Test??? Das mit der Ortung ist hier im Forum einfach aufgetaucht und  wurde weiter seit Monaten so behandelt als wäre es stimmen. User die  niemals ein 5.1 Headset hatten kauften sich aufgrund Empfehlungen ein  durchaus sehr gutes AKG Kopfhörer...im Anschluss behaupteten dann einige  ohne jemals vorher ein 5.1 Headset gehört zu haben das die Ortung  besser sei...ich habe gleich mehrere User und Threads zu Hand um das zu  belegen. Und einige 5.1 Headsets wurden von spezialisten gefertigt die  ihr Leben nichts anderes gemacht haben und sich mit physikalischen  Gesetzen auskennen. Das kann ich belegen...es kann doch aber sein das  rein zufällig du gedacht hast boahhh tolle Ortung bei dem AKG oder dem  Sennheiser. Du unterschätzt mich, kennst mich nicht, ich habe eine  Ausbildung genossen die sich so mancher wünscht, habe mit Soundequipment  gearbeitet, gehört und benutzt was andere nichtmal im Traum sehen  würden also bitte beweise doch deine These ganz einfach.



Komm mal wieder runter. Einen so arroganten Ton finde ich in einer Diskussion überhaupt nicht angebracht. Mag ja sein, dass du eine fundierte technische Ausbildung hast, die haben andere Leute aber auch, oder kennst du alle Einzelheiten aus dem Leben von PEG96? Ich denke nicht.
Hast du z.B. schonmal was blauertschen Bändern gehört? Unter anderem ein Grund warum 5.1-Headsets ohne Surroundsimulation nicht vernünftig funktionieren.


----------



## Glokta (5. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es ganz einfach, allerdings kenne ich mich mit meiner Soundkarte schon sehr gut aus...es musste demnach nicht viel geändert werden...und ist einmal alles eingestellt so bleibt es ja im Profil gespeichert. Aber wir helfen dir alle sehr gerne.


 
Benutzt du die ganze Zeit das gleiche Profil? Laut Test sollte man ja jedes mal die Optionen ändern wenn man Musik hören will oder Spielen möchte. Zitat aus dem Bericht:

Das eigentlich nervige sind die Einstellungen. Selbst im Handbuch der  Xonar steht, dass man die Channels im Treiber immer entsprechend der  Audioquelle einstellen soll. D.h. Musik 2 Channels, Filme 2, 6 oder 8,  Spiele 2, 6 oder 8. Wie nervig ist das denn bitte? Erstmal muss/soll man  also herausfinden, wieviele Channels die Quelle hat und dann muss man  es auch noch manuell im Treiber anpassen. 
Dazu kommt, dass man diese Einstellung nicht problemlos ändern kann,  wenn andere Programme Sound ausgeben. Habe ich Mumble gestartet während  im Treiber 2 Channels aktiv sind und will dann Bad Company spielen, muss  ich Mumble beenden, auf 6 Channel umstellen, Mumble starten und dann BC  starten. Toll.

Ähnlich Nerviges gibt es mit Dolby Headphone: Ja, ich möchte im Spiel  Surround-Emulation haben, aber bitte nicht in Mumble. Leider ist diese  Einstellung ebenfalls global. D.h., wenn ich guten Sound in BC will,  leidet die Sprachqualität der anderen darunter und vice versa.

Dabei kommen dann noch andere Fragen auf. Was macht Dolby Headphone,  wenn man nur zwei Channels einstellt, aber Dolby Prologic II  abgeschaltet ist. Wieso macht es überhaupt was? Es hört sich jedenfalls  anders an als mit Dolby Prologic II. Die Dokumentation dazu ist dürftig.  Selbst auf der Dolby-Website wird man nur von Buzzwords überrannt.

Bei dir ist das nicht der Fall?

Danke für dein Angebot, ich komm noch mal darauf zurück ;D


----------



## Lee (5. Mai 2011)

Dolby Headphone bei Stereoquellen, soll das Gefühl, dass der Ton "im Kopf" spielt verringern, was angeblich bei manchen Menschen bei längerer Hördauer zu Kopfschmerzen führen kann. 
Würde ich jedoch niemals benutzen, weil es einfach seltsam klingt bei Stereoquellen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Komm mal wieder runter. Einen so arroganten Ton finde ich in einer Diskussion überhaupt nicht angebracht. Mag ja sein, dass du eine fundierte technische Ausbildung hast, die haben andere Leute aber auch, oder kennst du alle Einzelheiten aus dem Leben von PEG96? Ich denke nicht.
> Hast du z.B. schonmal was blauertschen Bändern gehört? Unter anderem ein Grund warum 5.1-Headsets ohne Surroundsimulation nicht vernünftig funktionieren.


 
Ich weise dich hiermit nur ein einziges mal daraufhin mich nicht Arrogant zu nennen. Und ich kenne mich natürlich mit den blauertschen Bändern aus...allerdings funzt dies immer nicht so reibungslos wesshalb genau ich sage das die Ortung nicht besser ist als z.B bei einem 5.1 System...nicht immer allerdings gibt es eine hörbaren Unterschied. Das Roccat Kave...sei es von dem Ls selber nicht das tollste hat es angewinkelte LS im hörer was eine hervorragende Ortung darstellt...und ich habe die wichtigsten Headsets gehört...Roccat Kave, Medusa 5.1 NX, Logitech G-Varianten und viele mehr. Bei den Logitech G-Kopfhörern trifft es z.B zu das die Ortung "schlecht" ist, der Sound ansich sei es Bass, Höhen oder die Präzision lässt zu wünschen übrig...aber öfter zu behaubten es sei schrott kann man nicht so stehen lassen den Klang ist nicht alles (bei mir schon) allerdings gibts dieses headset viel andere Funktionen her was einen Kaufgrund darstellt...manch einer hört bestimmte Frequenzen gar nicht...der würde ein HiFi im Hinterhof | Stax SRS 6007 | online kaufen nicht von einem 5€ Hörer unterscheiden können. Einigen von euch fehlt es einfach an objektivität, ihr lasst kein Raum für eine objektive Meinung zu...dass ist das Problem. Und genau das ist der Grund warum ich mich so oft raushalte, einfach so pauschal zu sagen Stereo macht ne bessere Ortung ist einfach falsch. Also zügelt eure Aggressivität denkt kurz nach bitte, macht euch bitte ein objektives Bild und urteilt nicht vorschnell nur weil es ein angeblicher "Profi" dies oder jenes schreit was sich schlüssig anhört.

Ich glaube was nicht schlecht wäre wenn ich eine Soundsession starte...quasi eine Veranstaltung ähnlich wie bei den benchern nur das wir dann Soundchecks machen...aller möglichen Headsets, Kopfhörern und Konfigurationen...damit jeder selber Vergleiche ziehen kann...alles per Bild und Video dann haben wir nen neuen schönen Thread. Bei uns in Berlin gibts im Spektrum (ein ableger des technischen Museums 2 Mins Fußweg) eine "Station" mit Sound etc...wo man sein Gehör in verschiedenen Frequenzen testen lassen kann...das wär doch was.

@ Topic : Ich habe meine "Universaleinstellungen" da ich keine Lust habe alles umzustellen...es ist also universal angepasst. Mumble nutze ich nicht...aber bei Skype und im TS hat man auch diesen Effekt den der User dort beschrieb...mich stört es allerdings nicht wirklich.


----------



## Glokta (5. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> @ Topic : Ich habe meine "Universaleinstellungen" da ich keine Lust habe alles umzustellen...es ist also universal angepasst. Mumble nutze ich nicht...aber bei Skype und im TS hat man auch diesen Effekt den der User dort beschrieb...mich stört es allerdings nicht wirklich.


 
Okay, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Mai 2011)

Hab's Montag bestellt, aber noch keine Bestätigungsmail von Redcoon bekommen. Das macht mich schon wieder aggressiv.
Außerdem steht da seid ca. 1 Woche "Lieferbar: 1 Woche" und ich weiß nicht was das bedeuten soll.


----------



## Pravasi (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe das Medusa 5.1 ungefähr 1 Jahr lang täglich benutzt.
Ist mir auch 2x kaputtgegangen in der Zeit.
Dann kam als guter Stereohörer ein DT880,später noch der AH 2000 dazu,beide an einer Auzentech Forte.
Da ich täglich im Clan gespielt habe,ging bei mir Ortung vor Klang.
Auf die Idee überhaupt von 5.1.auf Stereo zu wechseln,kam ich,weil ich hin und wieder mit leuten gespielt habe,die einen Sennheisser 350 Hs benutzt haben.
Ich war überrascht,dass die damit öfters mal mehr gehört haben als ich.
Den 880er und den Dennon habe ich selber Stundenlang! intensiv getestet und dabei direkt mit dem Medusa verglichen.
Klare Sache!
Die Stereos halten in Punkto Ortung mit,mindestens.
Wobei die Unterschiede weniger in der Ortung liegen-geht bei beiden gleich gut,nach m.M.
Die Hifi-KH stellen halt bei dem was kommt noch mehrere Details dar.

Das Argument,das da Vollprofis die Teile entwickeln,kann man übrigens getrost vergessen:
Der Focus liegt da wohl eher auf dem ökonomisch Machbaren und weniger auf technischer Höchstleistung.
Sind ja auch Profis,irgendwie,die die Medusas so konstruieren das sie im 3-Monatsrhytmus auseinanderfallen..

AKG habe ich noch nicht wirklich gehört,geschweige denn verglichen.
Von daher...
Aber meine Beobachtungen des Sennheissers 350 z.B. scheinen die These,das KH an Soundkarte ortungstechnisch keinen schlechteren Job machen,zu bestätigen.

edit:
So einen richtigen KH und HS Soundtest mit verschiedenen SK und Verstärkern,speziel mit Focus auf Ortung...Yeah!
Dafür würde ich sogar nach Berlin kommen.


----------



## Madz (11. Mai 2011)

@ Prawasi

Das Medusa wurde ganz sicher von Profis entwickelt. In manchen Ingieneurswissenschaften wird dies sogar extra unter "geplanter Obsoleszens" gelehrt. Sieh einfach mal diesen Film:

YouTube - 15.02.2011 Arte: Kaufen für die Müllhalde HD


----------



## Pravasi (12. Mai 2011)

Schöner Bericht!


----------



## NerdmitHerz (12. Mai 2011)

hallo

da ich das thema bis jetzt gelesen habe...schwirt mir nun auch was durchn kopf...lohnt sich das DT 990 pro oder Denon AH-D2000 fürn lappy um später an ner forte betrieben zu werden...als mic habe ich das Zalman MC-1...das teil liefert geile sprachqualität, hatte vorher das mic im lappy (ging kaputt durch fall des lappys) cam geht aber noch...zur zeit nutze ich meine 2.1 gravity boxen (mit 2x 10w vom radio) un für ts/skype 60€ (2009) weiße sonyhörer (genutzt für psp wennsch reise)

würde die KH dann auch für meine psp nutzen...games die ich spiele sind BFBC2, lol (das game), crysis 1 un NFS world...aber ich will sie auch zum musik hören/filme gucken nehmen...weil ich den bass nich immer voll aufdrehn kann

welche der beiden könnte ich nehmen ohne mir ne externe SK zu holen (die dann über usb laufen müsste) hab nur 4x USB immer alle belegt...

Maus, Tastatur, externe un UMTS-stick

also bleibt nur der onboard-sound vom lappy


----------



## Madz (12. Mai 2011)

Solche Kopfhörer sind am Onboardsound totale Verschwendung. Da liegt ein Großteil des Klangpotentials brach. Du musst dir schon ein externes Audiointerface kaufen.


----------



## Pravasi (12. Mai 2011)

Ist nicht wahr.
Unterwegs höre ich auch auf meinem alten Notebook.
Angeschlossen ist da dann meistens der DT 880.
Klingt richtig gut!
Am PC mit SK ist es nochmal besser,aber trotzdem...
Auch räumliche Darstellung,also Ortung,schaft das Notebook ganz gut.
Da so ein Hörer vieeele Jahre hält und du ihn irgendwann mal an noch besseren Quellen hören wirst,kann man ohne weiters kaufen!
Auch bei nicht ganzer Ausnutzung des Potential bleibt noch ne Menge echt guter Klang übrig...
Kann morgen Abend mal meine beiden KH an PC und Lapptop vergleichen.

@Madz
Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen halbvoll und halbleer?


----------



## Madz (12. Mai 2011)

> Auch bei nicht ganzer Ausnutzung des Potential bleibt noch ne Menge echt guter Klang übrig...


Stimmt schon, aber trotzdem halte ich es für viel besser, wenn man dazu noch ein ordentliches Interface anschafft.


----------



## NerdmitHerz (12. Mai 2011)

@Pravasi

danke sowas wie DT 880 habe ich mir auch fast gedacht...mir is schon klar das lappy un psp nich das sind was nen KH wie der 880er haben will, aber im moment ist mein lappy die gaming-maschine (siehe sig) un mein pc der datengrabber (1,5TB bei 6000+ un 3GB - 8600GT)

@madz

mir is schon bewusst dass du nen perfektionist sein willst, wenns um geht sound geht...aber warum soll ich 2x kaufen also KH + Interface wenn ich mir die 880er hole un die dann nächstes jahr an meinem "gaming-pc" weiter betreibe?

mir is durch aus bewusst das ne Realtek HD blabla SK vom lappy nich der mega-hype in sachen sound ist, aber ich hatte schon 2010 den fehlkauf (asche auf mein haupt) mit dem g35 gemacht weil ich dachte mehr usb-sound geht an meinem lappy nich...hatte am WE das kave vom kumpel dran (ja lappy kann 5.1) klang das schon geiler als das "billige" g35...da es aber usb braucht kommt für mich sowas nich mehr in frage weil ich alle vorhandenen usb-ports brauche

da wäre das 880er die beste Alternative mit späterer übernahme an Desk...

p.s. musik die ich auch übern lappy damit hören möchte...wäre rock, metal abunzu house bzw. technokram bereich von 192 - 320kBit/s


----------



## NerdmitHerz (13. Mai 2011)

@te

wenn logitech unbedingt haben willst, ich hab das g35 aufm schrank zu liegen kannst die gerne verkaufen...dann muss ich das nich mehr sehn un du hast alles rund ums gaming von logitech

zu meiner idee: keiner mehr nen danke dran verschwendet?


----------



## Pravasi (14. Mai 2011)

Tja,
mal beide Hörer am PC und am Notebook miteinander versucht zu vergleichen.
Bei Musik gehts nicht- Die Quellen sind einfach zu unterschiedlich:
Zum einen ist die Auzentech schon eine recht bassbetonte Karte.
Zum anderen läuft irgendetwas sehr schräg mit meinem Player vom PC(Mediamonkey). Der klingt einfach beschissen und ich weiss nicht warum...
Was man sagen kann,ist aber,dass das Notebook eine echt gute räumliche Darstellung hat!
Auch ist der Klang sauber und unverzehrt.
Die max. Lautstärke nimmt sich bei beiden KH nicht viel.Obwohl ich gerne laut höre und am PC auch wesentlich mehr geht(als nötig),reicht mir der Pegel hier völlig.
Bei Filmen merke ich schon eine bessere Qualität am PC,da ist einfach mehr da,vor allem beim Bass.
Trotzdem geht auch hier das NB noch in Ordnung.
Ortung ist absolut ausreichend
Wenn ich jetzt nur noch ein Notebook hätte und müsste mir neue KH besorgen,ich würde also definitiv wieder Hifi kaufen!
Man muss aber trotzdem probehören!
4 Quellen bei mir-PC,NB,CDplayer,AVR-und seeehr unterschiedlicher Sound.
Dann hört sich der Mediamonkey mit meiner Musik nochmal ganz anders an als wie der WMP früher...
Der 880 und der CDplayer gehen z.B.gar nicht miteinander,der Dennon mit Mediamonkey am Pc auch absolut nicht.
Was bei dir passt und nicht musst du selber checken.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Mai 2011)

So, hab meinen AKG K530 heute morgen bekommen und jetzt ca. 3 Stunden lang getestet und benutzt. Ich bin weiß Gott kein HiFi Experte, aber ich finde das Geld war wirklich gut angelegt. Hatte hier zum Vergleich irgendwelche alten Sony Kopfhörer liegen die jetzt vielleicht noch 20-30€ kosten. Vorallem der Bass gefällt mir beim AKG sehr gut, dass kommt bei meiner Lieblingsmusik (Dubstep) sehr gut rüber. Man hört viel mehr, als man sonst von dem Lied vermutet oder mit den anderen Kopfhörern gehört hätte. Ich habe bisher Irish Folk Rock, Dubstep, Rap und Drum 'n Bass ausprobiert, also das was ich eigentlich so höre. Bin bis jetzt vollends überzeugt und froh dann doch etwas mehr als 40€ ausgegeben zu haben. Ich muss dazu aber sagen, dass ich Onboard Sound habe. Daher hab ich nicht ganz so hohe Ansprüche in Sachen Sound wie vielleicht andere ihn haben. Was mich total überrascht hat, war der Tragekomfort. Klar, man sieht etwas komisch aus wenn man die Kopfhörer trägt (weil sie so groß sind) aber dafür kann man sie auch zwei Stunden ohne absetzen tragen. Bei dem Sony KH wurden mir nach 20 Minuten bereits die Ohren heiß und ich musste es für einen Moment absetzen. Ich hatte mir etwas Sorgen gemacht, dass dieses Große AKG mir Probleme mit meiner Brille macht, aber das ist nicht der Fall. Klar, ohne Brille ist es wesentlich angenehmer zu tragen, aber auch mit Brille ist es angenehm auf längere Zeit. Ich bin heute noch nicht viel zum Zocken gekommen, aber ich habe eine komplett andere Spielerfahrung bei Bad Company 2 bekommen, da die Soundengine ja da eine der besten überhaupt ist. Ich hab neben der M416 und meiner schnellen Reaktion jetzt noch eine weitere Waffe: Meine Ohren. 

Ich bedanke mich an alle die mir hier in dem Thread geholfen haben! Jetzt bestelle ich mir heute noch das Mikro.


----------



## Madz (14. Mai 2011)

Warte erst, bis du dir dazu mal eine Soundkarte kaufst. Aber eine kleine "Warnung": Der AKG ist nur die "Einstiegsdroge" für richtiges Hifi.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Mai 2011)

Soundkarte kommt erst im Winter. ^^ Jetzt erst Mikro, dann kommt der Steam Summer Sale, im Winter dann Soundkarte und neue Graka.


----------



## Madz (14. Mai 2011)

Also ich würde da eine Asus Xonar Dg oder, in Vorgriff auf einen noch besseren Kh, eine Asus Xonar Essence STX nehmen. Wenn du dir 100% sicher bist, dass es beim AKG K530 bleibt und nicht in den nächsten Jahren nochmal investiert wird, solltest du es bei der DG belassen.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Empfehlungen, bei dir ist man immer gut beraten. 
Ne, also ich hab jetzt diese Kopfhörer für 2-3 Jahre eingeplant. Mit der Soundkarte sollte das mir erstmal reichen.


----------



## Madz (14. Mai 2011)

> Ne, also ich hab jetzt diese Kopfhörer für 2-3 Jahre eingeplant.


Dann kannst du die Essence kaufen. So eine Karte hält nämlich deutlich länger.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Mai 2011)

Und wie oft kauf ich mir schon 'ne Soundkarte? Dann lieber was teureres nehmen.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (15. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich kauft man sich eine gute SoKa wie die essence stx einmal. Klar  irgendwann wird der Punkt kommen an dem Neue technologie besser ist. Aber ich denke mit der SoKa kannst bestimmt 5 Jahre gut auskommen.

mfg alex


----------



## Madz (15. Mai 2011)

Also hier liegt noch eine voll funktionstüchtige Soundblaster 16 mit ISA Schnittstelle. Noch Fragen? Die Karte kannst du potentiell so lange wie es den PCIe Bis gibt nutzen.


----------



## wiley (20. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,

Wollte mich nur mal fix für den Threat bedanken 

Habe mir soeben das AKG530(W)+Zalman ZM-Mic1 bestellt.Betrieben wird es mit einer XonarD1 (mit der ich eigentlich auch recht zufrieden bin).


*
*


----------



## ChaoZ (21. Juni 2011)

Cool das dir mein Thread helfen konnte.


----------

